

Fuck Google Plus - cyanbane
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ccxiwu4MaJs

======
Baliw
This is obviously a horrible user experience. She's right. Why would any user
make the connection that deleting their Google+ account would delete their
YouTube channel as well? It's not intuitive in the least and it shouldn't
happen. But if it's just the way things have to be then they should have ample
notifications that it's going to happen before you commit.

------
cyanbane
Please note: I am actually a huge fan of Google+. I posted this because it
shows real world emotions based on design decisions that sometimes
developers/UX people shrug off. I personally hope that someone here has the
power to help this user (and correct the original design problem?).

------
jetru
Wut?

I went to the Delete G+ account links in my Account Overview page. There are
two links - Delete profile and Close account. Both of them clearly state what
they do to their YouTube videos and associated profiles. The Delete profile
link also only makes the videos private and deletes associated profile stuff.

If this person's videos were deleted even though the instructions say they
don't, then it is a bug and then I agree - "Fuck Google Plus".

Otherwise this person has not bothered to read anything and this is pure false
accusation and blame.

------
iamshs
Is there any recourse for her? Because I have done this times too many, i join
hangouts and then delete the G+ afterwards. I will be terrified if curated
music playlists get removed from my YouTube channel.

------
okjake
Update
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQSaGfsWamw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQSaGfsWamw)

------
hackaflocka
It's the tail wagging the dog, really. Every now and again, Gmail wants me to
join Google Plus while giving them: \- My real name \- My age (WHY THE FCUK
REALLY?) \- My location

Why? So that they can broadcast all of this information on a Google Plus page.
What a bunch of fools.

Google: I have no love for you. I like how Gmail and Google search work^. But
no love or loyalty for you as a company. I will drop you as soon as someone
better (or a workable out-of-the-box privately hosted solution) comes along.

^And you are pushing your luck with the new Gmail compose UI.

------
staticfish
My God, get a grip.

Go outside.

~~~
DanBC
She's just lost a bunch of content that she worked hard to produce.

She's upset that the option labelled "Delete G+ content" also deleted, without
warning, her YouTube channel. She had the YouTube channel before G+ existed.

It seems like a legitimate complaint. Since some people work hard on their
YouTube content, and rely on it for their income (I have no idea if it's the
case for that user) it's upsetting when Google fucks them over with weird
unhelpful UI.

Google seems set on experimenting with fucking awful UI choices at the moment.

I hope they stop soon, and realise that you do not improve access to the
world's information by shitty god-awful unhelpful user interfaces.

Google is crammed full of smart people who can design experiments and gather
data. They also have a gajillion users. There's no excuse for the terrible
state of the UI the Google puts out on some products.

I know there are some Googlers reading HN, so gentle apologies to them. But
good grief, when people start saying they prefer the UI of Pegasus you should
know you've gone horribly wrong somewhere.

~~~
staticfish
So she deletes her videos after uploading to youtube?

I'm sorry- I know this won't be a popular opinion, but this whole thing seems
melodramatic and ridiculous.

~~~
DanBC
So, she lost many hours of work, and the results of that work, and the views
and comments attached to that work, and the chance to continue to monetise
that work, and all of that loss happened because Google didn't have adequate
warnings?

She can re-upload all the content, but she's lost all the comments and people
are confused about why she's doing that and and and. I don't know where she is
but uploading content can take _ages_.

------
xendo
Actually I find this kind of funny. Many people complain that it's so hard to
delete a Facebook account. So here you go.

